# Olewo carrots?



## jbgsd (Aug 24, 2012)

Ok so I've read a lot about olewo carrots for dogs. I've read about the benefits of better poop, shiny coat and increase in the dogs pigment. Is this stuff true? And does anyone have pictures of dogs before and after they started giving their dogs olewo carrots? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

No, never heard of them until now. I did look them up, they just seem to be dehydrated carrots that have to be soaked first. So, why not just give grated raw carrots instead, be cheaper and less work, as you can buy the grated carrots. For a supplement instead, I would give the Omega 3 fish capsules - that would help the coat, digestion, and the bones. I give my Sting Nordic Naturals Omega 3 Pet soft gels.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

You probably read some of my reviews 
I love Olewo - great product. Don't have before/after (been lazy about getting pictures up until now), but will some comparisons for the new pup in a month or so - just started her on it. Here are some of my dogs that have or are using Olewo now:























































It does not change color. Just enhances what is already present. I do carrots and red beets - good stuff. Lasts forever and very cost effective. All dogs here are/were on grain free or raw.


----------



## jbgsd (Aug 24, 2012)

wow your dogs look great. What would be a good grain free food for my 8 month old?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Solid Gold - if you still want him on puppy chow: their Wolfcub, otherwise WolfKing or one of the others. My Sting loves their Barking at the Moon. Oh, and for those carrots, I did read on Amazon they are supposed to be soaked in oil (like salmon oil), that could be what is giving the coat shine .


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> You probably read some of my reviews
> I love Olewo - great product. Don't have before/after (been lazy about getting pictures up until now), but will some comparisons for the new pup in a month or so - just started her on it. Here are some of my dogs that have or are using Olewo now:
> 
> 
> ...


I've also been curious about Olewo. Since they're dehydrated, do you know what the sugar content is?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Sugar content will be whatever the content of a half cup (1 serving is usually a tblsp dry which makes 1/2 cup hydrated) of raw ground carrots would be - Olewo is preserved through dehydration from fresh carrots and contain no additives.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

It's an excellent product.....we've used it for years.


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> Sugar content will be whatever the content of a half cup (1 serving is usually a tblsp dry which makes 1/2 cup hydrated) of raw ground carrots would be - Olewo is preserved through dehydration from fresh carrots and contain no additives.


Thanks! I knew there weren't any additives but wasn't sure if the recommended serving was more than I was comfortable feeding in a day.

Do you recommend their dehydrated beets as well?


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

I have fed both for many years. Wonderful. Will darken pigment. Do not feed to a white dog


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

lemonadeicedtea said:


> Thanks! I knew there weren't any additives but wasn't sure if the recommended serving was more than I was comfortable feeding in a day.
> 
> Do you recommend their dehydrated beets as well?


1-2tblsp makes about a cup of carrots - that is FAR better than most of the garbage dogs eat 
Because it is ground, dogs can actually absorb the nutrients. If you give whole carrots, it will just come right out the other end. You could grind your own carrots and give it to your dog, but I find it much easier and more cost effective to use Olewo. Travels well and lasts forever. 

Yes I use beets also!


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

I just received a new batch of Olewo carrots and was really shocked at the color difference. Old is on the left/new on the right. My first bag was never this vibrant! The new carrots also soak much more easily.

So, avid users (qbchottu, I'm looking at you!) - is this just a result of oxidation/exposure to light? Or should I be worried about a quality issue?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Here you are lemonadeicedtea! 


> Because Olewo is an all-natural product, the color of the carrot pellets turns out lighter or darker depending on what time of the year the carrots were harvested. The first shipment that was received in the new packaging came from a harvest earlier in the year and the carrot pellets had a lighter color. In the meantime additional shipments have been received from a harvest later in the year, and the color of the pellets is darker. This has always been the case, and there has been no change in the product except for continuous improvements of the seed itself by the makers of the seeds in Germany. As a result, the color of the carrots is overall more vibrant now and the dehydrated product reconstitutes quicker. The color variations in the carrot pellets have no affect on the effectiveness of the product. Again, it is simply because the product is all-natural and nothing is ever added. If a product is always of the exact same color, this is a good indicator that it is not natural!
> 
> 
> Best,
> ...


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> Here you are lemonadeicedtea!


Thanks for getting the mystery solved, qbchottu! 

Overall I've been really satisfied with both the carrots and beets, I think they've helped to keep my pup's digestion stable while we're trying out different proteins. The beet-tinged poops are amusing too.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I love the carrot/beet poops!!!! 

BUT....it does make it a lot harder for me to be a bad neighbor during club training - everyone knows my dogs' poops from a mile away!!!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I give regular carrots ;( and they come out the same way they go in!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

qbchottu said:


> I love the carrot/beet poops!!!!
> 
> BUT....it does make it a lot harder for me to be a bad neighbor during club training - everyone knows my dogs' poops from a mile away!!!


Aha but you can find them! I swear dog poops turn invisible on a field until you step on them.


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> I love the carrot/beet poops!!!!
> 
> BUT....it does make it a lot harder for me to be a bad neighbor during club training - everyone knows my dogs' poops from a mile away!!!


Haha I've gotten some strange looks when my guy starts to poop. I feed carrots in one meal and beets in the other, and the two distinct colors have been surprisingly helpful in determining how things are moving for him digestively while he tries out new things...


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Neko said:


> I give regular carrots ;( and they come out the same way they go in!


Yes - normal carrots cannot be digested. They must be ground up very fine so dogs can absorb nutrients - Olewo is the cheaper and easier than doing that myself. Travels well so it's the best option for me!



jocoyn said:


> Aha but you can find them! I swear dog poops turn invisible on a field until you step on them.


heheh very true!! I tried to be rude once and left a pile way out past the tracking fields...of course someone went right over there and stepped in it. As soon as they saw my Olewo calling card....I was done for!!! 



lemonadeicedtea said:


> Haha I've gotten some strange looks when my guy starts to poop. I feed carrots in one meal and beets in the other, and the two distinct colors have been surprisingly helpful in determining how things are moving for him digestively while he tries out new things...


hahaha all sorts of unintentional benefits!! I will have to ask Ina to add these to the "benefits" section on the website LOL


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> Yes - normal carrots cannot be digested. They must be ground up very fine so dogs can absorb nutrients - Olewo is the cheaper and easier than doing that myself. Travels well so it's the best option for me!


I just give it to him so he chews on a carrot and not a stick!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Where do you buy these, they don't look that cheap? How different is this from regular carrots? Zeus loves to chew on them. I know he does not absorb most of it, but it sure helps with chewing random things! makes this a healthy treat.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

They are cheap, considering that 10 pounds of carrots go into making one pound of dehydrated, and you only give the dog one tablespoon a day. 
They are from Germany. When reconstituted they are in a finely ground state so they will be absorbed. 
All I have to say about European produce is that in a couple of days, it went bad. Far, far fewer preservatives over there. 

https://www.olewousa.com/


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> They are cheap, considering that 10 pounds of carrots go into making one pound of dehydrated, and you only give the dog one tablespoon a day.
> They are from Germany. When reconstituted they are in a finely ground state so they will be absorbed.
> All I have to say about European produce is that in a couple of days, it went bad. Far, far fewer preservatives over there.
> 
> https://www.olewousa.com/


so you don't personally use it?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes, I sure do. 
The beets, as well. 
I reconstitute them per box directions. To maximize absorption, I add a little ice in the blender and puree them even more, then I freeze them into cubes and defrost as needed. 
I am saying that the produce is better quality over there, because the food is not as sprayed to death to make it last 4 weeks. 
I also happen to love German products. I have seldom seen something German-made that isn't good quality.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Yes, I sure do.
> The beets, as well.
> I reconstitute them per box directions. To maximize absorption, I add a little ice in the blender and puree them even more, then I freeze them into cubes and defrost as needed.
> I am saying that the produce is better quality over there, because the food is not as sprayed to death to make it last 4 weeks.
> I also happen to love German products. I have seldom seen something German-made that isn't good quality.


You buy strait from their website? =) I like my red and black to be as red as possible! well and good poops too =)


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

https://www.olewousa.com/faq.aspx

Fairly cost effective. Say you get the 11lb bag for 60$ - that's 110lbs hydrated carrots at about 55 cents per lb. The work has been done for you and absorption maximized. Even with multiple dogs, my orders last quite a long time... You can also use the new customer discount for more savings.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> https://www.olewousa.com/faq.aspx
> 
> Fairly cost effective. Say you get the 11lb bag for 60$ - that's 110lbs hydrated carrots at about 55 cents per lb. The work has been done for you and absorption maximized. Even with multiple dogs, my orders last quite a long time... You can also use the new customer discount for more savings.


Thank you!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I had forgotten about Olewo and bought some along with the beets. Will see how they do for stress poo [first poo is firm but if we are working they tend to get soft as we go-I am not sure it is stress more than excercise because they get loose just walking around in the woods]

Any reason why *not* to do 1 TBSP of each per day? I hydrate all food and add a smal amount of oil.


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> I had forgotten about Olewo and bought some along with the beets. Will see how they do for stress poo [first poo is firm but if we are working they tend to get soft as we go-I am not sure it is stress more than excercise because they get loose just walking around in the woods]
> 
> Any reason why *not* to do 1 TBSP of each per day? I hydrate all food and add a smal amount of oil.


Do you mean 1 tbsp. each of beets and carrots? That's what I do and it's been working out quite well.

My guy would occasionally get stress poops, and the Olewo has definitely helped with that. It only happens very, very infrequently now, and when it does (here goes the TMI) it'll be that the stool is still very firm but then he'll poo loosely at the finish, versus a big, entirely loose one.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes that is what I meant. Obviously hydrated and the recommendation is to add oil with the carrots.


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> Yes that is what I meant. Obviously hydrated and the recommendation is to add oil with the carrots.


Yup! The beets don't need a long soak at all but make sure the carrot pellets are completely dissolved - I gave a sample to a friend who only hydrated for a minute and it created some temporary digestive upset.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Another Olewo guy:









I do not know what his coat would look like without them. He was much lighter as a pup (below) but I do not know if he would have stayed that way or gotten red, anyway.

He also gets pumpkin, which brings out the red, as well.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I used to use Olewo for Bianca, it seemed to improve her coat and I noticed she looked lighter when she was older and I was no longer using it. I do not know for sure if it was due to her age or me stopping the Olewo though... I got her at 4 so she was already full grown when I started it.


----------

